

Automatic Generator of Regular Expressions 1.1 - bartolialberto
http://machinelearning.inginf.units.it/news/automaticgenerationofregularexpressionversion11
We have slightly improved our automatic generator of regular expressions from examples, mentioned in a previous post (http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4682545).<p>We describe how the system works---very informally and very briefly. Then, we will list some of the open questions.<p>The webapp generates regular expressions automatically, only by means of text extraction examples. An example is a string coupled with the substring to be extracted.<p>It is a research prototype developed by our lab and we believe it is the only existing tool where users provide only examples of the desired behavior. Being a prototype, though, it is far from being "perfect" and we will greatly appreciate any comments or criticism.
======
bartolialberto
We have slightly improved our automatic generator of regular expressions by
examples (mentioned in <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4682545> posted by
<http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=ColinWright>).

We also described how the system works—very informally and very briefly---and
list some of the open questions.

The webapp generates regular expressions automatically, only by means of text
extraction examples. An example is a string coupled with the substring to be
extracted:

